# Power Brush Anyone . . .



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you currently use a Power Brush?

Do you see where a power brush would come in handy for jobs like snow removal, parking lot clean up, dethatching your lawn, etc.?

We would like to know if you are currently using a power brush and how you are using it. 

If you are not currently using one, can you see where a power brush might help make your job easier? How would you use it?

Ariens is promoting the power brushes, and we appreciate the feedback. 

If you think it would be helpful to see a product review of a power brush on this site so you can learn more about what it can do, please let us know.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

For more information on our Ariens Power Brush and its multiple uses for other maintenance tasks throughout the year, check out our blog post.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I don't know? 
I don't even know what a power brush is? 

I guess I am off to google it now.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, I checked it out, I have a few questions.
Starting at $2000? 
I guess for me and just my private residence I can't justify the price. 
Maybe if I had a business with a large area to keep clean it would be nice to have.

If you use it for snow removal where the snow end up after the brush hits it?
Hows it work on an icy surface? You state no need for salt, it will brush away the ice even on a 10* day?
For de-thatching grass, wheres the grass end up and wouldn't the brush itself get all tangled up with grass, all clogged up?
You say leave removal I will ask the same question, whats it do with the leaves?
Same question for sweeping say a dirty parking lot? Wheres all the gritty dirt end up?
Is there some kind of catch bag ?

The picture you show is that the largest brush, 36"?
The one in your picture looks larger then 36", that is 36"?

Do you have a video of it in action do all it can do?
Meaning brushing snow, brushing leaves or sweeping?

I do work for a large company, might be something nice to add to our arsenal of snow removal equipment and general lot sweeping cleanup. Meaning ice & gritty dirt of our large parking area.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You should have added this, It answered a lot of my questions.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My 2 cents is that this is a very specific machine. That serves a very specific purpose and surface. It is not that this machine is not need, but rather at what volume.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> You should have added this, It answered a lot of my questions.
> 
> Ariens Power Brushes - YouTube


Thanks for adding the link Big Ed. This link was in the blog post, but it took a couple clicks to get to it. I think it answered a lot of your questions, but if you have additional questions, let me know.

You are right that it works well for businesses that have sidewalks and parking lots to clean (both for snow and any type of debris). Home owners have used it for dethatching their lawns and for debris removal from driveways, sidewalks, etc.

Our customers find that the power brush has multiple uses and it is not just for snow removal. It is becoming more popular as people realize its uses.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

my next door neighbor has 1 not ARIENS though. so I use his.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I have to wait until there are some that are 10 - 20 years old so I can afford one


----------



## Tinker (Nov 14, 2014)

A brush is a luxury. An awesome one to have but you need a blower and a brush. Why not wrap a short bristle strip brush around the auger and let it brush the cement while the auger pulls the load. Would work better on a single stage than a two stage but it's a mod I've been thinking about. Gravel approach at the end of driveway has me hesitating.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tinker 

I don't think it would be very good on gravel. Likely toss more out the chute than have left on the driveway.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Tinker said:


> A brush is a luxury. An awesome one to have but you need a blower and a brush. Why not wrap a short bristle strip brush around the auger and let it brush the cement while the auger pulls the load. Would work better on a single stage than a two stage but it's a mod I've been thinking about. Gravel approach at the end of driveway has me hesitating.


ALOHA to the forms.. what part of SO-DAK you come from?????


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

*Power brush ?*

Ariens. My first thought that was already brought up is that its a specialized piece of equipment applicable to a smaller group of end users. 

Are there other brushes available? IE
Is there options for polly brushes and wire metal based brushes together, or all metal?

Is the current model on a spool that comes pre fabricated or do you replace wafers with spacers? How do you replace the brushes and time?

How about height adjustment ease for changing down pressure in various environments?

I might be alone here but can you get a kit to convert an existing Ariens blower to put this attachment on it?


----------



## Tinker (Nov 14, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ALOHA to the forms.. what part of SO-DAK you come from?????


Near Brookings, we were just on the south edge of the big storm and only got a few inches of snow. Still I got to run the JD LX132 with the Simplicity blower I bought this year.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

N. MN Ariens said:


> Ariens. My first thought that was already brought up is that its a specialized piece of equipment applicable to a smaller group of end users.
> 
> Are there other brushes available? IE
> Is there options for polly brushes and wire metal based brushes together, or all metal?
> ...


Great questions. I reached out to our product manager, and below is her reply. Let me know if you have additional question. Thanks!

Brushes are becoming an important piece of equipment for facility managers (schools, hospitals, municipalities) and landscape contractors that maintain high traffic areas in the winter. The great feature about a brush is that it cleans directly to the pavement minimizing the need for ice melt products. The other great benefit of the brush is that it is a year round product. In addition to snow removal, they can be used for turf fluffing, dethatching, leaf clean up, commercial roof repairs, construction clean up, asphalt preparation and general clean up. They’re heavily utilized on decorative surfaces like stamped concrete, pavers and granite.

The brush head is made of wafers so they can be replaced one at a time or all at once as they wear. In addition, we do have wire bristle kits available.
One kit is for 18 wafers which constitute a whole brush head. We also have a kit of 1 wire bristle. Since they are set up as wafers, they polypropylene bristles and the wire bristles can be mixed. The brush does ship standard with the polypropylene bristles.

The brush height can be adjusted by adding/removing spacers on the caster wheels that are mounted behind the brush head. Simply remove spacers to move the brush closer to the ground or add spacers for tasks like turf fluffing or dethatching to keep the brush from digging too deep.

At this point, we do not have a snow head available as an accessory.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Tinker said:


> Near Brookings, we were just on the south edge of the big storm and only got a few inches of snow. Still I got to run the JD LX132 with the Simplicity blower I bought this year.


 that is where SDSU IS???? went through there once. I got kin down in Centerville.


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

Ariens Company said:


> Great questions. I reached out to our product manager, and below is her reply. Let me know if you have additional question. Thanks!
> 
> Brushes are becoming an important piece of equipment for facility managers (schools, hospitals, municipalities) and landscape contractors that maintain high traffic areas in the winter. The great feature about a brush is that it cleans directly to the pavement minimizing the need for ice melt products. The other great benefit of the brush is that it is a year round product. In addition to snow removal, they can be used for turf fluffing, dethatching, leaf clean up, commercial roof repairs, construction clean up, asphalt preparation and general clean up. They’re heavily utilized on decorative surfaces like stamped concrete, pavers and granite.
> 
> ...


Say I have a 2012 Pro series snow blower can I remove the blower head and add this option. Might apply to a church or other mid sized organization.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a question? Why aren't the sno-thro attachments listed more prominently? I had to search all over and finally found an obscure reference to a part #82600200 (36" brush attachment for the 926 series tractor)...There are a lot us who dropped $3000+ on large frame blowers....Who wants to spend another $3500 to purchase a 9hp snow brush machine when an attachment will fit right on and take up less space than a whole new extra machine? You'll sell a lot more if people knew about options.



Ariens Company said:


> At this point, we do not have a snow head available as an accessory.


And that goes vice-versa, Why aren't sno-thro attachments available if someone buys a brush machine?-

--------------------- 
PS: These brush attachments are also available in a 28" size for 921 & 920 series tractors. P/N's 82100100 and 82000200 respectively...These attachments retail in the $1100-$1400 range


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

*Ariens Attachments*



HillnGullyRider said:


> I have a question? Why aren't the sno-thro attachments listed more prominently? I had to search all over and finally found an obscure reference to a part #82600200 (36" brush attachment for the 926 series tractor)...There are a lot us who dropped $3000+ on large frame blowers....Who wants to spend another $3500 to purchase a 9hp snow brush machine when an attachment will fit right on and take up less space than a whole new extra machine? You'll sell a lot more if people knew about options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HillnGullyRider - 

Thanks so much for the suggestion. I passed this on to our product managers, and they are working on updates to the website. 

We appreciate your comments and want to help provide useful information, so thanks again for your input.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Ariens Company said:


> HillnGullyRider -
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestion. I passed this on to our product managers, and they are working on updates to the website.
> 
> We appreciate your comments and want to help provide useful information, so thanks again for your input.


You need an attachments link on the main page, then divide it into summer machine attachments and winter machine attachments. Plus, We'd love it if you developed more attachments, I'd buy a 34"WAW attachment right away if any were available. Another Idea would be to offer air filters, & turf tire and wheel kits that snow-thro owners could switch over to in spring, so they could use that brush attachment (or others ???) in the summertime.

The only way to find out about the attachments at present seems to be to look through model sales and accessory PDFs. Unless owners know what they are looking for they could easily miss those.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like they have added a brush attachment for a limited series now, 926's.

https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/0264280


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I always have a Commercial Walk Behind Blower on hand to clean things up. I currently have a 13hp Fradan that does a nice job.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

I suspect that most homeowners might be interested in maximizing their original investment in a large snow blower if you could provide attachements like the trac team for under $500 per accessory. Other than that only commercial users could justify the expense. Who is your target?


----------

